# fish from james river



## theitalianjob76 (May 31, 2007)

hello everyone i am new to this LoL i was fishing from a friends boat well he just did buy it and i did have a pole in my car so i did grab it and hit the water he did want to try the boat out i did use a strech 25 with 3 sets of 3 hooks i never did like to fish in fresh water and sorry for all my ENG but i am Italian:beer:


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Nice Bass!*

Welcome to P&S!


----------



## theitalianjob76 (May 31, 2007)

Thank you


----------

